# How about Patrick Jane, from the Mentalist? :)



## ChrisC99 (Aug 3, 2011)

Have y'all seen that show? If you have, wonderful! If not...GO WATCH IT. NOW!! Did you watch it yet? Okay, good - and no cheating and just looking at excerpts on Youtube! (Unless you find really GOOD excerpts, I suppose...)

I've only found a few threads talking about Pat Jane, which is a shame because his personality is SO engaging! He interacts with almost everyone he can in an attentive and enthusiastic manner, can see right into people and their feelings, relates to them like second-nature and is always empathetic. But in the end, he always marches to the beat of his own drum, doesn't give a second thought to rules, is almost scathingly blunt and has a quirky, even vain aura about him. 

What do you think his type would be, hmm?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisC99 said:


> Have y'all seen that show? If you have, wonderful! If not...GO WATCH IT. NOW!! Did you watch it yet? Okay, good - and no cheating and just looking at excerpts on Youtube! (Unless you find really GOOD excerpts, I suppose...)
> 
> I've only found a few threads talking about Pat Jane, which is a shame because his personality is SO engaging! He interacts with almost everyone he can in an attentive and enthusiastic manner, can see right into people and their feelings, relates to them like second-nature and is always empathetic. But in the end, he always marches to the beat of his own drum, doesn't give a second thought to rules, is almost scathingly blunt and has a quirky, even vain aura about him.
> 
> What do you think his type would be, hmm?


About to watch it, but I still believe (I)NTJ


----------



## cheeqz (Jan 30, 2013)

I've read elsewhere INFP. I'm not positive I agree with the P yet, but I do see him as an INF.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Well Patrick Jane is clearly an intuition dom and he uses Ti<Fe. I was considering INFJ for a while, but consider this: Patrick Jane made a living for a while as a professional hustler, and he even would deceive people into thinking that he was a medium. He also is an adept and pickpocketing and such. In my experience, I have found that the hustlers generally tend to be ExTP's. Therefore the only logical conclusion is that Patrick Jane (The Mentalist) is an ENTP.


----------



## cheeqz (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting.

Although...in my experience and NF that can crowd out the moral issue of hustling makes for a GREAT hustler. Reading people, manipulating them...not disagreeing, but not completely sold yet either.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Just watching it now and it makes me laugh how much he seems like an INTJ.
In the first minutes of the first episode he got a man shot because he wanted to prove that he was right. His values are internal, but his logic is something he's open about and explains.
An NF wouldn't be so competitive about proving that he's right.
Also, he once says "I don't like being in the same room as doctors because they want to be the smartest person in the room and that's me, obviously" and when the guy tries to make him talk about why he can't sleep then he has a fake story that he feeds the guy.

An NP would see many alternatives and they need to extravert those ideas, he just sees one possible outcome and has no need to extravert those ideas.

PS. Thinkers can also understand people, the F doesn't mean that you understand people any better than a T is more logical due to the T.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

cheeqz said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Although...in my experience and NF that can crowd out the moral issue of hustling makes for a GREAT hustler. Reading people, manipulating them...not disagreeing, but not completely sold yet either.


What INFJ hustles people?


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Just watching it now and it makes me laugh how much he seems like an INTJ.
> In the first minutes of the first episode he got a man shot because he wanted to prove that he was right. His values are internal, but his logic is something he's open about and explains.
> An NF wouldn't be so competitive about proving that he's right.
> Also, he once says "I don't like being in the same room as doctors because they want to be the smartest person in the room and that's me, obviously" and when the guy tries to make him talk about why he can't sleep then he has a fake story that he feeds the guy.
> ...


His Te is non-existent.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> His Te is non-existent.


Prove it, I gave many reasons for INTJ so give some of your reasons for ENTP.


----------



## cheeqz (Jan 30, 2013)

Not saying INFJs do...but I've known my share of ENFJ hustlers. 

And I've seen a lot of competitive NFs - it seems to come more from proving themselves than from a place of actually needing to be better than someone else. 

Again, I'm not saying I'm sold on him being NF, just exploring the possibility.

I think of him as a more emotionally driven Sherlock (who I think is an ISTP) which is probably why I lean towards the INFP side.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> His Te is non-existent.


His Fe is non-existent. That guy is the epitome of Fi and doesn't give a damn about social norms and harmony and he must therefore be a Te-user. I am pretty sure he is one crafty ENFP with an incredibly developed Si.

The problem is that his Ti and Se are pretty strong as well sometimes and that makes him come off as an ENTP.

He is definitely ENxP 7w6 sp/sx


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Prove it, I gave many reasons for INTJ so give some of your reasons for ENTP.


First of all, he uses Fe too damn much and he's not blunt enough.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> His Fe is non-existent. That guy is the epitome of Fi and doesn't give a damn about social norms and harmony and he must therefore be a Te-user. I am pretty sure he is one crafty ENFP with an incredibly developed Si.
> 
> The problem is that his Ti and Se are pretty strong as well sometimes and that makes him come off as an ENTP.
> 
> He is definitely ENxP 7w6 sp/sx


I would think that hustling people out of money like that would bother an ENFP's Fi values.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> First of all, he uses Fe too damn much and he's not blunt enough.


That's not proof, that's stereotypes.
You haven't seen mature INTJs talk if you think that we're mean or blunt or something like that. Simply stereotypes that has nothing to do with reality. INTJs use Fi which is guided by internal values, just like Ti is guided by internal logic. Fi tend to treat people more like individuals whereas Fe likes to treat everyone like equals, thus INTJs would at times be seen as more caring than INFJs due to using Fi rather than Fe.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Mai Valentine said:


> I would think that hustling people out of money like that would bother an ENFP's Fi values.


It depends on the values you have  Kanye West is an ENFP as well and I think his values totally suck.

Besides, as far as I can remember he still believed that he helped those people because they felt better after a session with him and they can't check anyway. Later he realized he was wrong and despised himself for it.

Fi as in introvert feeling→you never really get to see what he is actually feeling. He doesn't talk about it so he hides his feelings behind a mask of jokes and tricks. That sounds like ENFP to me.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> That's not proof, that's stereotypes.
> You haven't seen mature INTJs talk if you think that we're mean or blunt or something like that. Simply stereotypes that has nothing to do with reality. INTJs use Fi which is guided by internal values, just like Ti is guided by internal logic. Fi tend to treat people more like individuals whereas Fe likes to treat everyone like equals, thus INTJs would at times be seen as more caring than INFJs due to using Fi rather than Fe.


Where's the Te? You never explained this. 



All in Twilight said:


> It depends on the values you have  Kanye West is an ENFP as well and I think his values totally suck.
> 
> Besides, as far as I can remember he still believed that he helped those people because they felt better after a session with him and they can't check anyway. Later he realized he was wrong and despised himself for it.


His values don't suck. Kanye West is just an almost purely Id type. He's all about the money, power, women, respect, etc.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> Where's the Te? You never explained this.





Acerbusvenator said:


> His values are internal, but his logic is something he's open about and explains.


Also, if you got Fi then you also got Te 
So all the times I talked about him having Fi then I unavoidably also talked about him having Te. :wink:


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Also, if you got Fi then you also got Te
> So all the times I talked about him having Fi then I unavoidably also talked about him having Te. :wink:


I don't see him as an Fi user at all. Seriously the guy used to work rooms and BS everyone into believing that he was a real medium. What INTJ works rooms? Honestly?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Mai Valentine said:


> I don't see him as an Fi user at all. Seriously the guy used to work rooms and BS everyone into believing that he was a real medium. What INTJ works rooms? Honestly?


Honestly, make a better argument, lol.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Well. The actor himself is an INFJ of a very introverted nature, but he's very caring and can be effusive. A typical kind of INFJ.

His character is a very arrogant broken person. You have to realize that in order to type him. He has an unusual upbringing. Raised to think people were "marks" just waiting to be taken. He grew up with those values: a get things done for yourself mentality. He was also raised to be a showman. His dad had him doing psychic cons on people from a young age. But note: he did that because Jane was good at it. He was very insightful into people and taking in visual cues from his surroundings in order to make those connections internally and then act upon them with Je. That points to him being a young Ni dom. He relied on his Se in order to exploit people with his Ni. So from his childhood, we can see him as an INJ.

Looking to now, we see he's extremely charming and, while introverted by nature, can be outgoing and commanding. This could be either INJ. But when he's commanding he's not so in a brutish - that's not the right word - in a blunt fashion. He doesn't say "COME HERE I HAVE THE ANSWER". He very deftly and coyly manipulates the situation and the emotions of the people around him; now that, per se, doesn't point to Fe, but it does give hints of Ti; for he never - NEVER - reveals what his logic is, unless absolutely necessary for his plans. That's a strong indicator of Ti. An INTJ wants to show off their logic and dismiss the stupidity around them. 

The whole show is based on his Ni-Ti: his master - shh, secret - plan to catch Red John. But this is the weakest argument for INFJ over INTJ, because really what makes him so obviously an INFJ is his blatant use of Fe. He manipulates and manipulates and manipulates, but people keep coming back to him. NTJs, when you find out their manipulation, leave you feeling like shit. (Think Voldemort for an equally unhealthy/manipulative INJ) NFJs a little less so, still bad, but not _as_ bad. He's clearly a broken idealist broken... lol He was broken as a child only to be rebroken as an adult, once Red John took his wife, and then make it a crusade to have no body ever have to go through the loss he did. He's a very poetic, arrogant INFJ... And yes arrogant INFJs are very fucking annoying people. Moreso than INTJs IMHO...


----------

